
FCC Commissioner slams N. Carolina attack on city-owned broadband - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/04/fcc-commish-slams-north-carolina-anti-muni-broadband-bill.ars
======
js2
Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2328116>

